# Making Gun Decision Soon...Handgun Amateur Needs Tips..Dont want to get ripped!



## TroyDK (Aug 14, 2009)

My question is...

I have a Smith and Wesson .44 Mag Model 237 (2 inch barel I believe) and a .22 Ruger Six Shot which I am considering trading into Ace Sporting Goods tomorrow for a different hand gun.

I will be getting a carrying permit soon and I just dont feel either of the guns I currently own are something to carry around with me because of weight (and power) with the S/w and barrel length of the Ruger.

The price estimates I said I was looking to get was $400 for the S/W and $150 for the Ruger...is this fair on my part...don't know much about prices and dont want to get ripped off.


Also...the main purpose of the new gun I am looking to trade for is self/famiy protection.

I also read however revolvers are great for the type of protection im looking for...should I just keep the .44 Mag? 

Any information would be appreciated.

On a side note..im a rifle hunter and know about gun safety etc...just not much about handguns.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

If it were me I would not trade either but sell them outright. You will get more for them and my even find someone who will trade you for what you want. It's like trading in a car, only worse. The 44 would make a good carry gun if you use the right belt and holster but it will be heavy. You get used to that. It will be more than adequate protection.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

fiasconva said:


> If it were me I would not trade either but sell them outright. You will get more for them and my even find someone who will trade you for what you want.


+1...trading in a handgun is a definite loss. If you can afford to hold out, sell it outright and you'll get at least $100.00 more. Check on gunbroker.com for the going value of both of your handguns before you decide on what to trade them for. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The model # for the S&W is incorrect and you don't say what model of Ruger you have.

Without knowing the gun in question it is difficult to appraise them.


----------



## TroyDK (Aug 14, 2009)

The model number for the S/W is what is on the box?

The Ruger I cannot find a model number for nor do I have any original documents.. it says it is a New Single Six


----------



## TroyDK (Aug 14, 2009)

Primarily I want to know if a S/W .44 Magnum is a gun that is good for something to carry for self-defense when out of the house or if I should trade it in for something better. I think I can trade it in for $400.

Any advice here would help me...I really do not know much about handguns other than using them.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

TroyDK said:


> Primarily I want to know if a S/W .44 Magnum is a gun that is good for something to carry for self-defense when out of the house or if I should trade it in for something better.


A double-action .44 magnum is a good defense weapon against bears, wolves, and mountain lions. Obviously, if it is suitable for such predators, it is more than adequate for use against human beings.

The problem with .44 magnum is that, depending upon ammo selection, of course, you will likely shoot through a human attacker, and could very easily harm someone you don't intend to harm. If I were forced to use a .44 magnum revolver for a CCW, I would load it with .44 special JHP's that were the approximate equivalent of .45 ACP. Besides all of that, most .44 magnums are bulky and hard to conceal, unless you dress like Dirty Harry.

Do a lot of reading and learning, if you are going to carry a gun. If you have to ask questions like these, you need a great deal more education on guns and shooting than you apparently have. There is a lot more to arming yourself than being able to shoot a target. Read forums and use Google searchs, so that you are at least able to ask intelligent questions.

When you ask questions without providing enough initial information, most of the knowledgeable people will simply write you off as too hopeless to waste their time on.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I suggest that you don't trade in either gun and either keep them or sell them to friends. You'll get more money that way.

As for your own new self defense weapon, don't buy too large a caliber because you think it's neat and manly - I'd suggest you go to a high quality gun range and rent several guns and shot a box of shells through them to see which caliber you like.

I'd start with .380 caliber guns, the 9 mm - then .40 cal. - the .45's - see what caliber you are real comfortable with - then focus on which brand gun you want after you know what caliber your comfortable with.

Just my .02 cents worth.

Good luck there are lots of good guns available.

:smt1099


----------



## TroyDK (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry for the long post...I wanted to get all the information out I really want to here some feedback and learn as much as possible.

_Ok...so heres the update..and sorry for the previous messages my girlfriend was here and I was very rushed._

Here is more information and the correct information on the 2 guns I now have:

S/W .44 Mag- Excellent Condition, have original box
Barrel Length - 3 inches
Model No.- 629
Fin. - S
Stock - TS
Features - Unfluted Cylinder

Ruger .357 Magnum - Excellent Condtion, no box
Barrel Length: 4.75 inches (From tip to cylinder, 4 inches even on just the shaft)
Model No. - All it says is RUGER .357 Magnum Cal New Model Blackhawk
Special/Feature? - On the top of the barrell is says "Made in the 200th year of American Liberty" 

Deal Completed Today: Think it was fair for both of us?
The .22 Cal Single Six with alternate cylinder which I believe I posted about before... I traded tonight for $115 dollars and a small 2 shot Davis Industries Model D-25 .25 Cal Auto...white ivory looking grips... booked at $50 I believe. I felt this was a fair trade...I needed the cash for when I do make my purchasing decision and the D-25 is just kind of cool for my little collection or if I can find a buyer who will take it for $50.00 or if Ace wants to put it towards a trade.

If you missed my objective in my first post:
I am looking to make some gun decisions with the S/W (Im keeping my Ruger..just curious of value) because I think I am going to sell it (The S/W .44) and use the cash or trade it in at Ace Sporting Goods to get a gun that is good for self defense/small/concealable/comfortable to holster

I did a little research and so far what I am liking is:

Taurus Ultralite 6 shot revolver..I believe this one I saw had a 2 inch barrel...any remarks/speculations on this gun or any other guns similar to this.

I am looking to spend about $350 dollars on my new handgun and hopefully get more than that on the trade it for the S/W .44.

I figure the Ruger .357 is plenty for home defense and I just like it so i am keeping it..
The S/W is a NICE gun but its just so heavy/bulky and devastating to carry with me.

I have relative who also has a .22 colt beretta (thats all I know about it..and its small..probably 4 1/2 inches in length total) which he will sell to me for $200.00

decisions..decisions...


----------



## TroyDK (Aug 14, 2009)

Also the Ruger is black and has a Wooden Grips...(possibly not stock...cannot tell)


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

So what will you sell the S&W .44 for?
Are you wanting to sell it now?


----------



## TroyDK (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got a PM from someone interested in buying the S/W and thought I was looking to sell it for $350..this is WRONG...I am looking to sell it for I am hoping $500 and $650. I can get pictures if someone local is interested...I am in S/W Pennsylvania. 

Im not really looking on this board to find a buyer or anything I Only want information.

The $350 is what I want to spend on my new and lighter more suitable to carry with me at all times gun.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Bisley said:


> When you ask questions without providing enough initial information, most of the knowledgeable people will simply write you off as too hopeless to waste their time on.


I haven't found this to be the case at all. I came here as a total noob and the worst I've gotten is requests for more info- just like OP


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I would get rid of the Davis. They are an accident waiting to happen.

You are going to have trouble finding a quality, DEPENDABLE, HD, carry pistol. Look to spend atleast $500 for something that is meant to protect you and your family. You may find something used for a little less but not likely. Again, that is what you will pay for quality. You could get a Taurus for a fair price but I have been hearing that 1 in 4 go back to the factory for repair.

Let us know what you end up with.

Good luck.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

TroyDK said:


> Im not really looking on this board to find a buyer or anything I Only want information. .


Then read what Bisley wrote.

No offence but, your posts are confusing and getting the cart before the horse in some cases.

Before selling or worse, trading off any classic Smith, do some reaserch.

As you mature as a Student of Gun you may/will realise you made a big mistake in haste, one that cannot be corrected and that you may regret a very long time.

I sincerey wish you the best in your endeavors and...shoot smart.

-k.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

+1... $350 is not gonna get you much in the way of a nice reliable self defense/home defense weapon!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

clanger said:


> Then read what Bisley wrote.
> 
> No offence but, your posts are confusing and getting the cart before the horse in some cases.
> 
> ...


I was a little confused too.

It may be my speed reading 

But if you want a good small conceal weopen, you have one - that's the S&W .44 mag - I would not want to carry a .44 mag for conceal carry gun but it surue will do the job for your for a short time.

I too believe that you will need to spend $500 or more for a good quality carry gun - in a gun you usually get what you pay for - I've seen several guns in the store "new" that are < $500 and their quality is very poor. This is not price snobbery, it's just that you kinda get what you pay for.

So please consider going to a range and shooting several "rent" guns - it will help you decide what you want.

When you find what you want then, as I've already suggested, that you sell what ever gun you want to sell to a friend or some individual - then go buy what you want.

I know that this is not easy on a budget, but your lucky in that you have a gun that will do well as a personal protection gun, so you don't have to rush.

Best of luck in your search - and continue to ask anything that you want to on this forum - we enjoy trying to help.

:smt1099


----------



## TroyDK (Aug 14, 2009)

*DECISION MADE:*

I got the Taurus 85 Ultralite 38 special. 6 shot revolver. * + $150 *in cash for my S/W .44 Mag.

I love the decision I did some research and felt one of these Ultralites last night and thought it was just perfect. The one I traded for today is the stainless with the gold accents on the trigger,hammer, release, and stock black grips.

I think I made out ..this gun is perfect for what I needed it for...I have a big gun for home protection ...and this will be great for carrying.


----------



## TroyDK (Aug 14, 2009)

http://s.fatwallet.com/static/attachments/12911_49499.jpg

Picture of my exact one right here..couldnt find one at first with the gold.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations - if your happy that's all that matters.

:smt1099


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

TroyDK said:


> ...Making Gun Decision Soon...Handgun Amateur Needs Tips..Dont want to get ripped! ...


And yet, ripped you were!

You asked our advice, and nearly everyone here that responded said don't trade it in. Probably many others, including me, didn't feel it necessary to add our "Don't trade it in" because it had been stated so many times already. Additionally, at least two people (that I know of) PM'd you to buy the S&W.

Your S&W was a "Lew Horton" special, 629-1, stainless, Round Butt, unfluted cylinder, 3" barrel, and factory combat grips. The last one I saw sold for $1000. I wouldn't trade one for two of the Taurus revolvers you got.

Go back and check the price the store now has on your 629-1. Never mind. I bet it was already sold before it hit the display case.

This reminds me of the Signature I used to use here before Super ObamaMan appeared: "Good advice is often given but seldom taken" . Oh well.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 James NM

We tried.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/SearchResults.asp

Most of them over $1,000.

"Lew Horton" special is at $1250 right now.

.:smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You will regret that decision if/when you are faced with another trade or purchase down the road if/when you become knowledgeable about handguns.

Man, it goves me the bubble guts just thinking about it and it's not even me.

:buttkick:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

TroyDK said:


> *DECISION MADE:*
> 
> I got the Taurus 85 Ultralite 38 special. 6 shot revolver. * + $150 *in cash for my S/W .44 Mag.
> 
> ...


I can't really blame the guy for screwing you...he probably thought he was doing the world a favor by reducing your level of firepower. I hope your research works out better for you, in the future.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

It'll probably be a while before the OP returns here. Like what's been stated, he asked, was informed, and still bent over. Oh well, live and learn.:buttkick:


----------



## Ryland (Sep 25, 2009)

TroyDK said:


> *DECISION MADE:*
> 
> I got the Taurus 85 Ultralite 38 special. 6 shot revolver. * + $150 *in cash for my S/W .44 Mag.
> 
> ...


Holy CR*P I really hope you got dinner and a kiss too!!!!:smt082


----------

